# Another Vanity.



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Started working on the vanity for the master bathroom this weekend.

Its a modified L shape, I'm making the short leg at 45 degrees instead of 90.
The left hand section will be 3 drawers, the center section will be 1 drawer, and a cabinet with adjustable shelf, the 45 degree section will have a tilt out sink drawer, and cabinet below.

I'm having to build it in two sections so I can get it through the hallway and turn the corner to the master bedroom/bathroom in the house, its 60 by 36.

I'm also building a corner medicine cabinet, so when you stand in front of the sink at the 45 your looking straight into the mirror.

More pictures to come.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

most excellent...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Danny that is going to be a monster vanity, looks good so far.

Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very nice design, and you got a lot done in a single weekend. You need several more shelves for the medicine cabinet and a couple of Lazy Susans so you can see the stuff in the back. In the second picture, why do you have the head of a Siamese Cat on the floor of the center section?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> In the second picture, why do you have the head of a Siamese Cat on the floor of the center section?


That's a spring clamp, but it took a few seconds to figure it out. Sure look like a cat from that angle.

BTW, those will be really nice cabinets when done. What will you be using for counter tops?


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a spring clamp, but it took a few seconds to figure it out. Sure look like a cat from that angle.


I'm so relieved! I just wondered what the cat had done to deserve decapitation . . .


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

DonkeyHody said:


> Very nice design, and you got a lot done in a single weekend. You need several more shelves for the medicine cabinet and a couple of Lazy Susans so you can see the stuff in the back. In the second picture, why do you have the head of a Siamese Cat on the floor of the center section?


Ha Ha had me going for a min, I had to go look. Yep its a spring clamp.

I'm going to scrap the plywood shelves in the medicine cabinet, and make three out of 1/4 inch acrylic.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a spring clamp, but it took a few seconds to figure it out. Sure look like a cat from that angle.
> 
> BTW, those will be really nice cabinets when done. What will you be using for counter tops?


I'm probably going to go with white Formica, I priced getting a counter top made, but because its an odd shape, they want $125.00 to start that's before the cost of material, and labor is figured in.

Ill make one myself, it wont have the fancy edge, I'm thinking of getting some exotic wood, and routing an edge detail on it and using that for the edge.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got the rest of the supports installed, and the Toe Kick installed.

Now I gotta start ripping some poplar for the face frame stuff.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Went and did Mr. Fix It chores for the church this morning, came back and started working on the vanity.

Got the face frame for one half glued together, now working on the 45 degree section, cutting the mating frame pieces at 22 1/2 degree so everything lines up is a B.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice work...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

jd99 said:


> I'm probably going to go with white Formica, I priced getting a counter top made, but because its an odd shape, they want $125.00 to start that's before the cost of material, and labor is figured in.
> 
> Ill make one myself, it wont have the fancy edge, I'm thinking of getting some exotic wood, and routing an edge detail on it and using that for the edge.


An Roman Ogee bit with the step set at the bottom of the laminate makes a nice edge detail.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I think I found the answer to my countertop edging dilemma.

There is formica edging that can be installed. has anyone used this fromica edging? If so how was it is it as easy as they show in this video?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got some more time to work on the vanity today, got the face frames all installed.
Next I got to get busy and make the drawers.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you do some very nice detailed work Danny..


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did some more work today, got the drawer parts all cut, and the dovetails all done, tomorrow Ill glue them together. Then start on drawer fronts, and doors.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Drawer fronts and Doors all done, ready to drill for hinges, then mount on vanity, and check for fit and finish. Then Sanding and painting.

Every woodworkers joy..... Sanding :sarcastic:


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

jd99 said:


> I think I found the answer to my countertop edging dilemma.
> 
> There is formica edging that can be installed. has anyone used this fromica edging? If so how was it is it as easy as they show in this video?
> 
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

wags999 said:


> jd99 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found the answer to my countertop edging dilemma.
> ...


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Finally!!!*

Finally got a chance to mount all the drawer fronts and doors to check for fit.

I got a couple of small things to do, but now I can go ahead and spray the drawer fronts and doors with sealer and get them ready to shoot the color.

Top view shows how the sink section is 45 degree instead of a 90 degree L shape. (There's a reason for this, I'll show later).


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got a chance to do some painting on the vanity, and medicine cabinet. Still got 2 more coats to go on the doors and drawer fronts, then I gotta get busy and make the counter top.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Danny you do amazing work . Wish I had them skills


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got the doors and drawer fronts, all done and mounted, also got the mirror mounted for the medicine cabinet. I still have to make frames for two 18 x 24 mirrors that will mount on the wall on each side of the medicine cabinet. and I gotta make the counter top. I'm waiting on the formica, so it will be a little bit before I move it into the house.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

The formica order finally came in and I cut all the pieces up, but now we have a cold front over us, so I gotta wait until the weather warms up next week to glue it on. The edging order wont be here until Friday, so I got time.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wanted to have two light fixtures mounted on the walls above the medicine cabinet, and the mirrors that will be on each side of the medicine cabinet.

There is only electrical for the light on one wall and I didn't feel like cutting holes in the drywall, or going up into the attic and running wires so here's what I came up with.

I made a subplate to mount to the wall, and then the lights will mount to the subplate, I cut a channel into the back side so I can run the electrical over to the second light fixture.

I will paint it and the two mirror frames I still have to make the same color as the vanity and medicine cabinet.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Danny--our house was built about 1920, that is an idea that can transfer to a few spots. I don't care for plastic electrical chase. 

earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*His Name's Schrödinger*



DonkeyHody said:


> I'm so relieved! I just wondered what the cat had done to deserve decapitation . . .



he's fine
...just don't open the door!
His name's Schrödinger.

:surprise:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Danny , now that's a very cool idea for the lighting


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I should have been installing the edging on the counter top today, except UPS lost it someplace between Florida and Oregon.

I'm not sure how someone loses a 3-4 inch diameter cardboard tube that is 12+ feet long, but they were able to lose it?????? :frown:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Finally!!!*

After two orders, I finally got the edging order today.

Tomorrow I'll square up and true the edges with my straight edge and router, then glue it on. 

It will look something like this. 
just taped it on to see how it will look. :wink:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Glad to see the upload is fixed. I finally got the edging for my counter top. Install was fairly easy, there's a couple things I will do different next time. but all in all I think it was successful :wink:

when I do the kitchen I've decided to do the counter top myself, and maybe the crescent edging instead of the bevel.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Almost done.*

Finally getting done with this project.

I'm still waiting for the shower door to come in, and after I install it, I'll do the new flooring.

Here are the before and after pics.


----------

